# Reimbursement for CPT 80348



## Cleanslate15 (Mar 5, 2015)

As you all know, the CPT code 80348 (Buprenorphine) is new as of 2015. My office is addiction medicine, and we bill for this quite frequently. I'm wondering if anyone has had any issues with reimbursement when billing this code, either alone or in conjunction with the urine drug test (G043x). Is anyone getting reimbursement for this code? Or denials?


----------

